# Asignar bits de entrada en CircuitMaker



## radioloco (Jul 4, 2006)

Hola a todos.
Hice un circuito con compuertas logicas en CircuitMaker, el problema es que no se como asignarle bits en la entrada de cada una de ellas.
O sea, no hay una manera de hacer una tabla de verdad o algo por el estilo que me permita por ejemplo meterle un bit 1 y un bit 0 a una AND?
Esto es todo por el momento.
Saludos.
Diego


----------



## PhErNo (Jul 5, 2006)

Mira para asignarle bits de entrada solo pon un switch logico lo encotraras como swithc logic.


----------

